

Show HN: Text and Sentiment Analysis Add-on for Google Spreadsheets - parsabg
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/text-analysis/bhgojekhekigceifapkmgbibgfmdicno

======
sina
Interesting idea and very well done. Just one question; why does it require
all these permissions to get started:

    
    
        1 - Know who you are on Google
        2 - View your email address
        3 - View and manage your spreadsheets in Google Drive
        4 - View and manage data associated with the application
        5 - Allow this application to run when you are not present
        6 - Connect to an external service
    

I am specifically concerned about the first and third items.

~~~
parsabg
#3: actually that's a good point and a cause for concern, but there's not much
we can do about it as far as I know since we write the results directly in
your spreadsheets; and the add-on, once installed, is present in all your
spreadsheets.

#1: we need your email address in order to manage your credits and verify your
credit purchases through Google Wallet.

most other add-ons require the same permissions, so I think the permission
titles could use a bit of clarification.

all that said, this is something to have in mind and improve for sure.

------
dang
This post was penalized by the voting ring detector.

All: getting people to upvote your post in most cases causes penalties to kick
in. Please don't do this. Let your work speak for itself.

------
afshinmeh
Interesting tools. Developing plugins for web browsers makes it easier to work
with these sort of analysis systems.

